# Sonos



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

So I have a customer with a summer house in an upscale neighborhood and he wants a whole house audio system. Wants to be able to control everything with his iPhone (can't blame him there) and speakers every where. Gonna be a nice job for a few days out on the island. :thumbsup:

Anyway, I was planning to install and sell a Sonos system and was looking for some feedback if you've installed them before. Seems like a simple install but do I need an data connection at each of the separate locations?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> So I have a customer with a summer house in an upscale neighborhood and he wants a whole house audio system. Wants to be able to control everything with his iPhone (can't blame him there) and speakers every where. Gonna be a nice job for a few days out on the island. :thumbsup:
> 
> Anyway, I was planning to install and sell a Sonos system and was looking for some feedback if you've installed them before. Seems like a simple install but do I need an data connection at each of the separate locations?


Sound like a good one hope you get top dollar...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Harry. We're always trying to make top dollar. Why would I sell myself short like that? Summer houses need light too you know.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> So I have a customer with a summer house in an upscale neighborhood and he wants a whole house audio system. Wants to be able to control everything with his iPhone (can't blame him there) and speakers every where. Gonna be a nice job for a few days out on the island. :thumbsup:
> 
> Anyway, I was planning to install and sell a Sonos system and was looking for some feedback if you've installed them before. Seems like a simple install but do I need an data connection at each of the separate locations?


Read the* instructions*!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Read the* instructions*!


Nice, thank you!


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> So I have a customer with a summer house in an upscale neighborhood and he wants a whole house audio system. Wants to be able to control everything with his iPhone (can't blame him there) and speakers every where. Gonna be a nice job for a few days out on the island. :thumbsup:
> 
> Anyway, I was planning to install and sell a Sonos system and was looking for some feedback if you've installed them before. Seems like a simple install but do I need an data connection at each of the separate locations?


Hi Magnettica


From my understanding of the Sonos gear you need a data connection to one Sonos unit and the rest connect wirelessly...I hear its a great system and quite easy to setup...Let us know how the install went...
Thanks
Frank


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Magnettica
> 
> 
> From my understanding of the Sonos gear you need a data connection to one Sonos unit and the rest connect wirelessly...I hear its a great system and quite easy to setup...Let us know how the install went...
> ...


I think i might be buying one myself! 

Thanks for the info. I looked at the link that InPhase posted. It contained everything I needed to know. The installation will be a breeze with the exception of the speaker wiring if he wants them in the ceiling.


----------

